# JOGL mit Eclipse



## Network (10. Dez 2012)

Hi,

ich versuche im Moment JOGL als Library in Eclipse einzubinden. Die Tutorials im Internet sind aber entweder veraltet oder (wie die Offizielle) relativ kompliziert.
Im Grunde sagen die Tutorials:
- Füge die Jars zur Bibliothek hinzu
Schön aber wenn die Tutorials von vieleicht 5 Dateien reden, während das gedownloadete Archiv 292 Dateien beinhaltet.

Gibt es welche die Erfahrung haben JOGL einzubinden?

Vielen Dank
Gruß
Network


----------



## Marco13 (10. Dez 2012)

Ja, JOGL ist/war da etwas eigenwillig... bei den neueren reicht
jogl-all.jar
gluegen-rt.jar
jogl-all-natives-PASSEND.jar
gluegen-rt-natives-PASSEND.jar
wobei PASSEND sich auf's OS bezieht (ggf. reichen auch "kleinere", aber damit sollte es erstmal startbar werden)


----------



## Network (12. Dez 2012)

Vielen Dank, jetzt machen die Dateinamen auch plötzlich Sinn 

Gruß
Network


----------

